# Fulfillment service using Brother GT-381?



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Does anyone know of a fulfillment service that is using a Brother GT-381?

Thanks


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

www.hsp1.com has a Brother GT-381 in it's fulfillment program.


----------

